# Ford 4600 pulling 268 baler



## trailrider1205 (Jun 23, 2015)

Should a 268 baler make a ford 4600 bark? Last year the tractor would make a loud banging while bailing. Come to find out the pto linkage on the baler had quit a bit of slop to it. I've replace it as well as the clutch in the tractor. The tractor will sometime bark, rpms jump around then continue as normal. Any ideas?

Gas tractor.


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

You might be having problems with the governor, the plunger compresses the load increases on the pto, dropping the rpm, the broken governor opens up wide, then once it's easier to turn again the governor closes and you get a backfire from the retarded timing.

Likely a bad spring or weight has come loose


----------



## trailrider1205 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks, I was kind of thinking the governor. Guess something new to learn how to fix. Have you ever worked on one?


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

I've never seen a 4600 gas in person but it's a safe bet it's identical to a 4000.

On the right hand side of the engine, same side as the carb, look at the front of the engine, there is a circular housing with a lever and decent sized spring on it, this is the governor, look at the spring first see if it's broken. If not, remove the linkage between the carb and the governor lever , then by hand move the lever back and forth see if it's difficult to move or it sticks. If it does there are little bushings in where it hinges and they could be worn through causing the governor to stick.

If that's ok, you'll have to take the cover off, there is a "race" that keeps the balls/ "weights" in the cups, see if it's very worn, check the cups to make sure it's straight and not worn out, see that all the weights are in place and ok.

It should be one of the above things.

If not, there's a chance that your baler is just too much for the tractor but I really doubt that. 268 aren't that hard driving a machine, plus we used to square bale with a 4000 and a 311 and never had any troubles.

Good luck.

Check out newholland.com, go to the parts store and search your model, you should be able to find a breakdown of the governor.

Be warned many parts are discontinued unfortunately.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Not sure what you mean by bark. If the engine instantly strains for a super brief moment, like when the plunger cycles, that's normal. If the rpms are going all over the place, likely the governor. I baled in a pinch with a New Holland 68 and a Ferguson TO-20 last September and the tractor did not have a functioning governor. Coupled with that and no live PTO - it was a crazy ride - LOL! I thought the TO-20 would be under powered, but was a nice match for the baler. You should have no trouble running the 268 with your tractor.

One thing you can/should do IMHO is run your baler at 540 PTO speed. This gives you max inertia on the baler flywheel.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## trailrider1205 (Jun 23, 2015)

It will go along just fine. Then when going down or up hill and the windrow gets heavy the tractors rpms start jumping aroung and makes a "bark" sound. May last a couple plungers strokes then back to normal.


----------

